# Flat Coat WC/WCX



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

When a Golden passes a WC/WCX test at a Flat Coat retriever event---is this information sent to the GRCA for the certificate? Or is the Golden owner responsible for any paperwork?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

depends. We did a Flatie WC, but there was someone there from GRCI who submitted the paperwork.
Otherwise, not sure what happens.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Premium said Goldens are welcome. I am hoping they do the paperwork.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Flat-Coated Retriever Society of America, Inc.

there is a link on there with the WC/X coordinators contact info - assuming this is the test you are mentioning above.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Claudia M said:


> Flat-Coated Retriever Society of America, Inc.
> 
> there is a link on there with the WC/X coordinators contact info - assuming this is the test you are mentioning above.


Thank you Claudia. I have sent an email and am waiting for a reply.


----------

